# Harry's Law



## Big Don (Jan 19, 2011)

Harry's Law is a new NBC show. If you missed the pilot, catch it on Sleuth, Bravo, USA or watch it when they rerun it on NBC. It stars Kathy Bates (Misery) and is written and produced by David E. Kelly (LA Law, The Practice, Boston Legal, Picket Fences, etc).
This show is Awesome! I just watched it online at NBC.com.


----------

